

Richard Stallman's Bank Account - JoelJacobson

Anyone knows if he even has one? If so, in what bank? What bank is 100% open source? Like his laptop and its BIOS.<p>Maybe its time to start an open source bank...
======
systemtrigger
"Since I object to general surveillance, I use cash for ordinary retail
purchases. I use a credit card only in the situations where I am forced to
disclose my identity anyway: car rental, airplane tickets, and hotels."

<http://stallman.org/archives/2003-sep-dec.html>

"If you buy by credit card, companies and governments can monitor what you
buy, too. So I buy things with cash. If the business says 'no cash', say 'no
sale'.

<http://stallman.org/archives/2010-nov-feb.html>

"I never use self-checkout machines unless a store gives me no choice..."

<http://stallman.org/archives/2011-nov-feb.html>

~~~
JoelJacobson
How does he get hold of cash? He must at least have an ATM-compatible card. In
what bank?

------
jason_slack
I had to chuckle at this but banks far superseded his passion for completely
open sourced solutions so I think he just tolerates it like we all do...

------
machosx
The Free Banking Foundation.

------
wmf
Bitcoin?

~~~
systemtrigger
He is speaking at the Bitcoin Conference in London this weekend.

<https://sites.google.com/a/bitcoin2012.com/homepage/speakers>

------
glazemaster
How about an "open vault" bank?

------
googoobaby
He keeps all his savings in the form of bath soap.

